# Patriots and cowboys



## tko4u (Oct 7, 2008)

First off, how much do you think the loss of tom brady will affect the patriots?


Next, why is it that the cowboys have the most stacked roster in the league yet they continue to not play well?


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2008)

tko4u said:


> First off, how much do you think the loss of tom brady will affect the patriots?
> 
> 
> Next, why is it that the cowboys have the most stacked roster in the league yet they continue to not play well?


 

You cannot replace a Tom Brady and the Cowboys sucks, OK they have a team but they do not have player for the clucth games, that is why they cannot win the big games anymore. Go to all teams that play the Cowboys


----------



## tko4u (Oct 8, 2008)

the way the league is shaping up, i think there will be a lot of bandwagon dolphin fans this year, after all, they do have the weakling story going, after last years disaster


----------



## tko4u (Oct 8, 2008)

actually, abandon thread, i think i will start a nfl thread, why not, there is one about everything else


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 8, 2008)

tko4u said:


> actually, abandon thread, i think i will start a nfl thread, why not, there is one about everything else


 
Go ahead and do it


----------

